# Cut Off Ending



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else is seeing this problem with their Genie? I was watching the new episode of Parks and Rec from last week and usually the Genie is really good at recording the last bit of the show even when it goes over the time frame, but this time it didn't record the last bit.

Has anyone else seen this with their recordings?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So did it happen on several recordings for you or just this one? Perhaps your local affiliate was off a little, it will happen occasionally.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

toobs said:


> I was wondering if anyone else is seeing this problem with their Genie? I was watching the new episode of Parks and Rec from last week and usually the Genie is really good at recording the last bit of the show even when it goes over the time frame, but this time it didn't record the last bit.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this with their recordings?


From what I have read:
If you had other shows after this program that were going to record and it was going to cause a conflict when it ran past the normal time, it will then cut it off.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

It usually comes down to what else (if anything) needs to record on the Genie after right after another recording ends. If you're recording multiple shows back to back, on the same channel, there will always be an extra 1.5 minutes on the end of the first recording. If nothing is set to record right after a recording ends, there should be an extra 1.5 minutes at the end of the first recording. If the tuner needs to change channels to record something else, there will be no padding at the end of the first recording.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Also another thing to keep in mind is if there was Genie minis tying up tuners


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> From what I have read:
> If you had other shows after this program that were going to record and it was going to cause a conflict when it ran past the normal time, it will then cut it off.


I don't quite understand. If I have another tuner not being use at the time, shouldn't the free turner start to record the next show?


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, it could be a local channel thing, but it happens to me on non-local channels. I think in those cases it is the fault of the network not telling DirecTV that a show is going to run :31 instead of :30 or 1:01 instead of 1:00.

I've been having this on FX repeatedly. FX is notorious for having shows that run 1:03 or 1:14 or any random length. This is usually fine because the Guide knows how long it's going to be and records the whole thing. But first on American Horror Story, then Justified, and now The Americans, it's been cutting off and not recording the last minute of the show. I blame FX for not giving DirecTV correct information about show length. It sucks because I usually can't get that last minute until it's available on demand _after the next week's episode _(they replay things the same night but I usually don't notice these problems until I'm watching it the next day). My solution to this is to program each of these shows to record all episodes and end a few minutes after the Guide thinks it's going to end. From now on I am going to do this with all FX shows. So far that hasn't been a problem with needing the tuners to record things in the next hour because all the good FX stuff airs in the last hour of primetime so there's not much to record after that hour.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> From what I have read:
> If you had other shows after this program that were going to record and it was going to cause a conflict when it ran past the normal time, it will then cut it off.


If there is an overlap in time the lower priority show, in Series Manager, won't be recorded. It wouldn't be cut off.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If there is an overlap in time the lower priority show, in Series Manager, won't be recorded. It wouldn't be cut off.


He wasn't talking about an overlap. He was talking about another show, on another channel that is scheduled to record immediately after the first program. When that occurs, the DVR won't record the extra 1.5 minutes at the end of the program, that is the default when doing so doesn't cause a conflict.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> He wasn't talking about an overlap. He was talking about another show, on another channel that is scheduled to record immediately after the first program. When that occurs, the DVR won't record the extra 1.5 minutes at the end of the program, that is the default when doing so doesn't cause a conflict.


I know exactly what he was talking about, that's an overlap in shows. The last few minutes of one show take place at the same time as the first few of the next show. That is what we call overlap and only the higher priority show will record.

Say you have one show set to record from 9pm to 10:01pm (and all 4 other tuners, or 1 other if just an HR2X, are set to record something). You also have another show set to record at 10pm to 11pm on another channel. That's an overlap in times by 1 minute. Now say that the 10pm to 11pm show is #4 in your Series Manager and the 9pm to 10:01pm show is #7 in your Series Manager. The 10pm to 11pm show has the higher priority while the 9pm to 10:01pm show is a lower priority. This means the 10pm to 11pm show will be recorded and the 9pm to 10:01pm will not.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I know exactly what he was talking about, that's an overlap in shows. The last few minutes of one show take place at the same time as the first few of the next show. That is what we call overlap and only the higher priority show will record.


No. That's not what he's talking about. If you have a show programmed from 9:00 to 10:00 and nothing else programmed at 10:00, your DVR will record until 10:01:30, which catch cases where a show runs a little long or where clocks aren't consistent between a network and DirecTV. However, if a show needs to record at 10:00 (using the same tuner as the first show), the DVR will stop the recording of the first show at 10:00 in order to start recording the second show. That's what he's talking about. That why he talked about "a conflict if it ran past the normal time". This has nothing to do with priorities.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> No. That's not what he's talking about. If you have a show programmed from 9:00 to 10:00 and nothing else programmed at 10:00, your DVR will record until 10:01:30, which catch cases where a show runs a little long or where clocks aren't consistent between a network and DirecTV. However, if a show needs to record at 10:00 (using the same tuner as the first show), the DVR will stop the recording of the first show at 10:00 in order to start recording the second show. That's what he's talking about. That why he talked about "a conflict if it ran past the normal time". This has nothing to do with priorities.


That's exactly what he's talking about:

"If you had other shows after this program that were going to record and it was *going to cause a conflict* when it ran past the normal time"

If it was just the extra padding at the end, which you imply it is, then it's not "going to cause a conflict".


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> That's exactly what he's talking about:
> 
> "If you had other shows after this program that were going to record and it was *going to cause a conflict* when it ran past the normal time"
> 
> If it was just the extra padding at the end, which you imply it is, then it's not "going to cause a conflict".


In the context of the original question in this thread, he was trying to explain why sometimes the DVR records a little extra and sometimes it doesn't, which could explain why sometimes the TS's DVR usually records all of Parks & Rec "even when it goes over the time frame", but this time it didn't.

You're right, "going to cause a conflict" was not the appropriate terminology for the situation that he was attempting to describe. But, that doesn't change the idea that he was attempting to convey.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> You're right, "going to cause a conflict" was not the appropriate terminology for the situation that he was attempting to describe. But, that doesn't change the idea that he was attempting to convey.


Why don't we let him tell us what he meant? Unless you can read minds that is... 

The padding never causes a conflict and that's what he typed.


----------



## 702702frank (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a similar problem. I recorded the final episode of the OJ Simpson series on FX with my genie. No other shows were recording at the time that this happened. The program recorded for 1 hour and 32 minutes. At the 1:05 point, the screen froze and the DVR asked me whether I wanted to keep it or delete it. I said keep, then I went back to the show and tried to forward to that point. The bar at the bottom showed a one-hour 32 minute recording. However, as I was forwarding when's the DVR got to the 105 point, the same thing happened. This is happened to me on this series three or four times. I have only noticed it so far on FX and this series. The guide showed the correct amount of time for the program. What gives?


----------



## MLC (Apr 8, 2016)

702702frank said:


> I have a similar problem. I recorded the final episode of the OJ Simpson series on FX with my genie. No other shows were recording at the time that this happened. The program recorded for 1 hour and 32 minutes. At the 1:05 point, the screen froze and the DVR asked me whether I wanted to keep it or delete it. I said keep, then I went back to the show and tried to forward to that point. The bar at the bottom showed a one-hour 32 minute recording. However, as I was forwarding when's the DVR got to the 105 point, the same thing happened. This is happened to me on this series three or four times. I have only noticed it so far on FX and this series. The guide showed the correct amount of time for the program. What gives?


I had the exact thing happen to me in almost the exact location, I rerecorded it last night an it played until 1:14. I also went to plat The Big Bang Theory on my local station, an it strutted and abruptly ended.

I'm thinking about doing a red button reset tonight and a hard disk check after that.


----------



## yanksno1 (Jun 4, 2004)

702702frank said:


> I have a similar problem. I recorded the final episode of the OJ Simpson series on FX with my genie. No other shows were recording at the time that this happened. The program recorded for 1 hour and 32 minutes. At the 1:05 point, the screen froze and the DVR asked me whether I wanted to keep it or delete it. I said keep, then I went back to the show and tried to forward to that point. The bar at the bottom showed a one-hour 32 minute recording. However, as I was forwarding when's the DVR got to the 105 point, the same thing happened. This is happened to me on this series three or four times. I have only noticed it so far on FX and this series. The guide showed the correct amount of time for the program. What gives?


Had that happen a couple times for that show on FX. Strange thing was after a couple times of it happening I cancelled the 1st showing and selected the 11pm one and it worked fine. Did that for the last few episodes and no problem (well haven't watched the finale yet) so far. Hasn't happened on any other show, just that one for me. Not sure what's going on. Might try doing a reset, check hard disk after that too but since I haven't seen it on any other shows don't know if I'll see the problem again.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a well known problem on FX with the Genie. I would have expected it to be fixed by now.


----------

